# username & password problem in oracle 10g,pls help !!!



## gycapri (Jan 25, 2006)

hi guys

today i've downloaded oracle 10g & installed on my pc but when im trying to open sql plus a username & password query comes in ,in my collg sir told to use scott & tiger as username & password but its not working .

if any1 know pls help me!!! 

mine weapons down ...


----------



## vignesh (Jan 26, 2006)

Is it the free linux version or for wndows ?


----------



## gycapri (Jan 26, 2006)

this1 is only for windows 32 bit but for linux its versions r given for download .

but my problem remains same ...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 26, 2006)

the username is system
and the password is the one u give while installation


----------



## gycapri (Jan 26, 2006)

username is correct but wats password???

i left the option of password blank at the time of installation .

so wat i do now????

i tried username & passwords ,also blank1 but nothing worked.

wat now i do???


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 26, 2006)

in the first place,
i dont think u can leave it blank
since u hav downloaded it
reinstall it with a password and it will be done


----------



## demoninside (Jan 27, 2006)

k,
this is the way to go,

u can try
system/manager
scott/tiger

but first u need to make sure that oracle instance is running if it's not running u wouldn't ever be able to connect SQL,

If it's not running then also let me know i'll tell u hw to do that also.

and pls next time let me know ur system config also...


hope this works(But i think u have instance or memory problem coz scott/tiger should work)


----------

